# IBS-D and having to wear protection (diapers) @ 27 y.o.



## zeusdeus007

I am "new" to this forum, and I must say, that I think it is great to be able to chat with others that share some of the same issues that I have. I have IBS-D for 9 years, and I have tried all the medications possible, and I continue to still have "accidents". Then after my fourth accident, my Doctor suggested that I try adult protection (diapers). I am a petite 27 y.o. woman and at first I was absolutely horrified at the thought, but he gave me some diaper samples, and some information, and I went home and read everything and realized that it was not an option, either get used to having embarrassing accidents, or get use to wearing "protection". It took about a month to really get used to going out in public thinking that everybody knew what I was wearing, but that quickly went away. Luckily I have a very supportive husband and family. I have lived a very normal life, and I do everything that I used to, except I no longer worry about sudden attacks of uncontrollable diarrhea. Believe me, when I tell you that once you get used to them , they make all the difference in the world!!!I sometimes have sudden bowel leakage especially after I eat, or partial bowel voiding with little/no warning while I sleep. Here is what I found really helps. Always wear a brief (Diaper) that has fecal barriers (Very Important!) The Depends are the best, because they are very thin. The bottom line is that IBS is no fun, and it really is difficult to leave home worried that you might have another accident. It is very easy to deal with changing your protection versus soiling your clothes for all to see. There are pills that I take that eliminates about 90% of the odor (Nullo).


----------

